
XNect: Real-Time Multi-Person 3D Motion Capture with a Single RGB Camera - nabla9
https://gvv.mpi-inf.mpg.de/projects/XNect/
======
IOT_Apprentice
This is a great way that various disciplines in sports, dance, martial arts
etc. could be captured and preserved. A great first step. Adding in support
for additional programming languages like say python could open this up to a
wider audience of DIY mocap.

~~~
rednab
Unfortunately, it appears this technology is made available only for research
purposes¹)/people with an institutional email address.

Which means that the best way for DYI mocap that I know of is still getting
hold of an increasingly rare Kinect One.

¹) [https://gvv-assets.mpi-inf.mpg.de/xnect/?page_id=12](https://gvv-
assets.mpi-inf.mpg.de/xnect/?page_id=12)

~~~
DoingIsLearning
Is there a reasoning to limit the distribution to other researchers only?

It feels even more out-of-place considering most of the authors are affiliated
with public institutes and likely benefited from public funding.

I actually thought this would be super neat for a poorman version of MS Kinect
and hobbie gaming.

~~~
CyberDildonics
I'm always extremely skeptical of claims like this. For something with input
this simple, it could be embedded into a web page and take arbitrary video to
prove that it works as well as they claim.

------
maxst
So many algorithms insist on using "single RGB camera" approach, when it would
be much more practical to use 2 cameras.

~~~
dTal
Practical for an algorithm implementer, maybe - deeply impractical for real-
world use. Stereo cameras are rare and nontrivial (you have to synchronize
shutters). Monocular algorithms can be applied to the millions of hours of
existing footage, or used with the billions of cameras, smartphones, robots,
drones, and fancy doorbells that already exist right now.

~~~
maxst
There are dozens of 360 cameras on the market, so I think shutters
synchronization is not that difficult to implement.

~~~
CyberDildonics
360 cameras produce spherical panoramas from a single point and would not help
capture of a person on a stage over a regular camera.

------
Mashimo
Does the video have interlacing problems? How does that happen?

------
chmod775
How long until technology such as this is used for automatic "crime" detection
with surveillance cameras?

Not looking forward to having that in the west too. This stuff is the wet
dream of every authoritarian looking to effectively control a populace.

We really ought to amend our constitutions, adding protections against this,
while we still can.

